# Dumor and other Goat feed opinions?



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey y'all so out of the goat feeds I have available to me locally these are the only ones that aren't $20 a bag and not medicated for cocci. What do you think of them?

This one lacks ammonium chloride which I know I need for my buck..I might could buy him feed from a separate (local) store but I would prefer not to
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-goat-feed-50-lb

This one obviously does not have all of the things they need either, but I thought it may be beneficial if mixed in
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-haystretcher-50-lbs

This one is a sweet feed, but I do already buy it to supplement my hogs and it has 12% protein still
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-10-sweet-feed-50-lb

And lastly, an all grain feed
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-all-grain-feed-50-lb

Also this is only loose mineral specifically for goats available to me
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-goat-mineral-supplement-8-lb

And Im not sure if this of any worth but this is also available
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-goat-balancer-supplement-10-lb?cm_vc=IOPDP1

Thank you all for taking the time to help me, I am picking up my goats this weekend!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Manna Pro Goat Minerals are a good choice - offer them free choice in a container screwed to the wall just above goat butt height in a dry spot. Don't put a ton out at a time, they like it fresh weekly.

As for the other feed options - what gender and age goats are you getting? Any lactating or pregnant?

Congratulations on your new additions!

Do you have pasture/browse for them or will you be feeding hay? And what type of hay?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Also, in my opinion, the Manna Pro Goat Balancer is unnecessary. You are better off with a bag of Alfalfa pellets (advertised for horses) to bump up your calcium. Tractor Supply carries Standlee alfalfa pellets. But it depends on what age and production stage your goats are in as to if you need them or not.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I use the MannaPro Goat Balancer instead of Calf Manna as a supplement for my goats, it is a bit more species specific.

I love the MannaPro Goat Minerals, but it's a bit expensive if you have many goats. I have since found a cattle mineral that is more cost effective. 

I do use the Dumor Goat Feed, but in the sweet formula. It's sweet enough to get the kids interested in it sooner than just the plain bland dry pellet formula.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> Tractor Supply carries Standlee alfalfa pellets.


They also carry Dumor Alfalfa Pellets, which are higher protein (17%) and are cheaper.


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

My wethers love the Dumor goat feed, and the cal/phos is good.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Manna Pro Goat Minerals are a good choice - offer them free choice in a container screwed to the wall just above goat butt height in a dry spot. Don't put a ton out at a time, they like it fresh weekly.
> 
> As for the other feed options - what gender and age goats are you getting? Any lactating or pregnant?
> 
> ...


Hi there! The goats I am getting are between 4 and 7 months old, no one is pregnant or lactating. I am getting 3 does and 1 buck. They do have access to browse and will be getting coastal bermuda hay


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

CritterCarnival said:


> I use the MannaPro Goat Balancer instead of Calf Manna as a supplement for my goats, it is a bit more species specific.
> 
> I love the MannaPro Goat Minerals, but it's a bit expensive if you have many goats. I have since found a cattle mineral that is more cost effective.
> 
> I do use the Dumor Goat Feed, but in the sweet formula. It's sweet enough to get the kids interested in it sooner than just the plain bland dry pellet formula.


Thanks for your input! I keep a 12% sweet feed on hand for my hogs so I would probably toss a handful of that in too


----------

